# Wilhelm, the sidecar racing world champion from the 50s



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

He has won 30 victories in 87 races -the biggest one was the world championchip in 1954. Wilhelm Noll is a former sidecar racing driver. Together with his companion Fritz Cron, he achieved 127 world records. Check out his story.

https://youtu.be/QN2QjQly7WE


----------

